# Chassis makers in Canada



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone know of a Canadian Company that builds tube amp chassis? Was thinking about either a tweed deluxe or a base master. Not looking for a kit just the chassis. Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wileyone said:


> ......*base master.* Not looking for a kit just the chassis. Thanks


Do you mean BandMaster?

You might want to contact WCGill (www.electroglideamps.com/) ...he is in Canada and builds amps.

This might also be of interest:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs-speakers/46954-1965-i-think-bassman-chassis.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry Fender Bassman my bad. Thanks for the link.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tell Chimo that he owes me a beer if you buy that chassis....

Where are you sourcing your trannies and components from?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunately south of the border


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I found this guy a while back. I haven't bought anything yet, but he looks promising.

http://www.seasidechassisdesign.com/


----------

